# northern rover



## dad117 (Jul 21, 2007)

hi
has anybody got any pics info on the Northern rover my grandfather died on this trawler when a uboat sank it in 1939.ive been trying to find a picture for a long time so if any body can help i would be very grateful

cheers


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

The Northern Rover was one of fifteen sister trawlers built at Bremerhaven in 1936. They were requisitioned by the Admiralty in 1939 and converted into anti-submarine vessels and worked as convoy escorts. The Northern Rover was based at Kirkwall but was reported overdue on 5th November, 1939 when operating between Faroes and Iceland. German records stated that she had been sunk by U-59.
655 gross tons, 243 nett tons, 188' x 28'
Port registration LO 164
Pennant number 4.58
I painted two of her sister ships which are on my web site..Northern Pride and Northern Gem
If you send an email through my site, I will send a bigger photo.
www.trawlerart.com
regards
Steve


----------

